# Haunted Props Promo 40% off



## darkrosemanor

Hey all,
Just got an e-newsletter from Haunted Props - 40% off all the following:

SKELETON BUCKET FOGGER NO518
» RATTLE ARM IN BUCKET NO519
» RAT IN THE BUCKET NO538
» BLOODY BUCKET FOGGER NO525 


» FULL SIZE SHRUNKEN HEAD ON A SPEAR 9034
» FULL SIZE SEVERED HEAD ON SPEAR 9033
» HEAD ON STAKE NO356A
» HEAD ON STAKE NO356C 
» HEAD ON STAKE NO356D 


» LATEX HALF BODY WITH HEAD IN HANDS & HANGING EYE 6985 
» LATEX HALF BODY WITH DRIED HEAD IN HANDS 6986
» LATEX HALF BODY SKELETON IN TUX 6987
» LATEX HALF BODY WITH BROKEN ARM 6991
» LATEX HALF BODY MONSTER 6967 
» LATEX HALF BODY CORPSE 6966
» LATEX HALF BODY DEVIL 9019
» LATEX HALF BODY DEVIL 6965
» LATEX HALF BODY LARGE DEVIL 6988 


» 6 FOOT 5" SOLID WOOD COFFIN W / COVER HP2060COF 


*Enter Promo Code HP40 at checkout*

Halloween Props - Halloween Animatronics - HauntedProps.com


----------

